# قانون هس



## بريق الكون (20 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني مهندسي الكيمياء أختي عندها بحث وأبغاكم تساعدوني أبغى تعريف عن " قانون هس" 
هيا شغلوا محركات البحث عنكم وأفيدوني ضروري جداًمابقى وقت على موعد التسليم :32:
ولكم الثواب من الله تعالى.


----------



## abue tycer (20 يناير 2010)

يسمح قانون هس بحساب حرارة التغاعلات صعبة القياس 
مثال : مركب b يتكون مباشرة من مركب a او عبر ثلاث مراحل هي (1) (2) (3) يكون 
=++
يمكننا في اغلب الاحيلن حساب انتالبية التكون المعيارية لمركب ابتداء من عناصره الاولية ويكون هذا الحساب ممكنا اذا عرفنا انتالبية احتراق هذا المركب وانتالبية احتراق العناصر المكونة له كما في المثال التالي 
مثال احسب تغير الانتالبية المرافق لتكوين ثنائي كبريت الكربون 
=؟ 
=- 1107.7 كيلوجول (1)
=-393.5 كيلوجول (2)
=- كيلوجول 293.4 (3)
يجب ترتيب المعادلات بحيث اذا جمعت نتجة المعادلة المطلوبة حساب تغير انتالبيتها 
نعكس المعادلة (1) ونضاعف المعادلة (


----------



## abue tycer (20 يناير 2010)

4-6 مبادئ علم الترموديناميك 
يعتمد علم الترموديناميك على مبادئ نشأت من الملاحظة والتجربة .
المبدأ صفر: مبدأ التوازن الحراري ونصه :
الجملتان المتوازنتان حراريا مع جملة ثالثة متوازنتان حراريا فيما بينهما 
 المبدأ الأول في الترموديناميك هو مبدأ انحفاظ الطاقة :
يمكن للطاقة إن تتحول من شكل إلى أخر ولكنها لايمكن ان تفنى أو تنشأ من العدم . وتكون الطاقة الكلية لجملة معزولة ثابتة دائما مهما كانت التحولات الحاصلة . ويعبر عن نص المبدأ الأول بالعبارة (" طاقة جملة معزولة طاقة ثابتة") 
واستنادا الى المبدأ الأول نستنتج إن المجموع الجبري لأشكال الطاقة الكلية المتبادلة مع الوسط الخارجي في دورة مغلقة يساوي الصفر 
 الطاقة الداخلية للجملة  :
تتعلق الطاقة الداخلية (طد) لجملة بحالتها الترموديناميكية وتمثل مجموع مختلف اشكال الطاقات امحتملة فيها . مثل الطاقة الناتجة عن الحركة الدورانية والاهتزازية للجزيئات والذرات والأفعال المتبادلة بين الالكترونات فيما بينها وبين نوى الذرات .
ان الطاقة الداخلية لجملة هي تابع حالة يتعلق فقط بمتحولات الجملة .
ان المقدار ( ) الموافق لانتقال الجملة من حالة ابتدائية (1) إلى حالة نهائية (2) يبقى ثابتا سواء تم التحول خلال مرحلة واحدة او عدة مراحل وسواء كان التحول عكوسا أو تلقائيا ومهما كانت طريقة الانتقال فان تغير الطاقة الداخلية للجملة المرافق لايعتمد على الطريق المسلوك وإنما على الحالتين الابتدائية والنهائية ويعطى بالعلاقة 
= + 
وذلك بافتراض ان الجملة تتبادل الطاقة على شكل حرارة وعمل مع الوسط الخارجي
تمثل العلاقة السابقة الصيغة الرياضية للمبدأ الأول في الترموديناميك.
تقاس الطاقة في الجملة الدولية بالجول كما يكمن ان تقاس بالحريرة حيث أن حريرة تكافئ 4.18 جول.
حرارة التفاعل
هي كمية الحرارة المتبادلة مع الوسط الخارجي لتفاعل ما وتمثل الفرق بين تغير الكاقة الداخلية والعمل = - 
مناقشة:
أ= التحول يحث في حجم ثابت ح= ثابت =0 أي لاينجز عمل 
= ونه النتيجة 
ان كمية الحرارة المتبادلة تحت حجم ثابت تساوي تغير الطاقة الداخلية
أمثلة
1) تفاعلان تتم من غير مشاركة الغزات كما في التفاعل :

2) تفاعلات تتم بثبات عدد المولات الغازية 

3) تفاعلات تحصل مع تغير في عدد المولات الغازية شريطة حدوثها في حيز مغلق


ب) التحول يحدث تحت ضغط ثابت : المحتوى الحراري وانتالبية التفاعل (H):
يرمز لحرارة التفاعل تحت ضغط ثابت . بما ان 
= - ض = + ض 
وعند انتقال الجملة من حالة ابتدائية (1) الى حالة نهائية (2)
=( - )+ض( - )=
( +ض )- ( + ض ) نعرف تابع حالة جيد هو تابع الانتالبية ونرمز لة ب (H)

يمثل تابع الحالة (H) في خاصياته تابع الطاقة الداخلية لا يتوقف تغيره على الطريق المسلوك بل يعتمد على الحالة الابتدائية والحالة النهائية للجملة 
= - = 
نتيجة تغير الانتالبية يساوي كمية الحرارة المتبادلة تحت ضغط ثابت 
أمثلة : تفاعلات تتم تحت ضغط الجوي او في مكبس قابل للحركة وخاضع لضغط خارجي ثابت ( لا يساوي بالضرورة الضغط الجوي ) سواء رافق التفاعل انطلاق غاز او اختفاءه 
الحالة المعيارية 
تعريف :الحالة المعيارية ما هي الحالة التي توجد فيها هذه المادة بشكلها الثابت ( المستقر) عند درجة حرارة معينة ( غالبا الدرجة 25 سلزيوس ) وضغط جوي واحد 
وكمثال على الحالة المعيارية لبعض العناصر والمركبات :
الاوكسجين والهيدروجين غازان في الدرجة (25 سلزيوس) والضغط ( 1 جوي) والنحاس والرصاص مادتان صلبتان في الشروط نفسها أما الماء والزئبق سائلان 
ولقد اتفق العلماء على ان لجميع العناصر في حالتها المعيارية تساوي الصفر 
انتالبة التكون المعيارية  
هي التغير بالنتالبية عند تكون مول واحد من هذا المركب بدءا من عناصره المأخوذة في الحالة المعيارية ويرمز لها ( في الدليل الزمز f للتشكل والرمز d للتفكك)
هذا وتتوقف انتالبية التكون المعيارية لمركب على حالته الفيزيائية :


مثال : انتالبية تكون الماء السائل المعيارية = - 285.8 كيلو جول 
انتالبية تكونبخار الماء المعيارية = - 241.8 كيلو جول 
انتالبية التفكك المعيارية 
ان انتالبية تفكك مركب ما تساوي بالقيمة المطلقة انتالبية تكونه وتخالفها بالاشارة . وذلك استنادا الى المبدا الاول في دورة مغلقة 
+ =- 
يعتمد حساب تغير الانتالبية المرافق للتفاعلات الكيميائية على قانونين هما 
القانون الأول : ان حرارة تفكك المركب تساوي بالقيمة المطلقة حرارة تكونه وتخالفها بالاشارة 
القانون الثاني وضعة العالم هس ويسمى باسمه ونصه :
ان الحرارة المتبادلة (تغير الانتالبية) المرافقة لتفاعل كيميائي تحافظ دائما على قيمتها سواء جرى التفاعل على مرحلة واحدة او على عدة مراحل أو أن تغير الانتالبية المرافق لتفاعل هو مجموع الانتالبيات المعيارية لمراحل هذا التفاعل .
ملاحظة في بعض الحلات يجري التفاعل في مرحلة واحدة فقط ونقوم بحساب انتالبيته المعيارية عن طريق عدة تفاعلات تخيلية او حقيقية يكون محصلتها التفاعل المدروس كما يوضح التطبيق التالي 
تطبيق 1:
يسمح قانون هس بحساب حرارة التغاعلات صعبة القياس 
مثال : مركب B يتكون مباشرة من مركب A او عبر ثلاث مراحل هي (1) (2) (3) يكون 
= + + 
يمكننا في اغلب الاحيلن حساب انتالبية التكون المعيارية لمركب ابتداء من عناصره الاولية ويكون هذا الحساب ممكنا اذا عرفنا انتالبية احتراق هذا المركب وانتالبية احتراق العناصر المكونة له كما في المثال التالي 
مثال احسب تغير الانتالبية المرافق لتكوين ثنائي كبريت الكربون 
=؟ 
=- 1107.7 كيلوجول (1)
=-393.5 كيلوجول (2)
=- كيلوجول 293.4 (3)
يجب ترتيب المعادلات بحيث اذا جمعت نتجة المعادلة المطلوبة حساب تغير انتالبيتها 
نعكس المعادلة (1) ونضاعف المعادلة (3) ونمع مع (2)
=+ 1107.7 كيلوجول 
=-393.5 كيلوجول (2)
=- 2×293.4 كيلوجول ×2
= + + 
1107.7+( -293.5) + (2 ×-293.4) =127.4 كيلوجول
تطبيق 2
حساب انتالبية تحت ضغط ثابت:
ان انتابية التفاعل تحت ضغط ثابت تساوي انتالبية تكون المركبات الناتجة عن التفاعل منقوص منها انتالبية تكون المركبات الداخلة بالتفاعل 
مثال احسب للتفاعل 

= 52.7 كيلوجول 
=- 285.8 كيلوجول 
= -277 كيلوجول 
= - ] + [ 
=-277 – ( -285.8 +52.7)= - 43.9 كيلوجول 
طاقة الرابطة 
تعريف طاقة الرابطة (A-B) التشاركية 
هي الطاقة اللازمة لتفكيل مول واحد من المادة ( AB) في حالتها الغازية الى ذرات A و Bفي الجالة الغازية ايضا وفق التفاعل 

فطاقة الرابطة هي الطاقة الممتصة عند التفكك التام لمول من المادة الى ذرات حرة في الحالة الغازية وتقدر(جول ) 
ملاحظة عند تفكيك رابطة بين ذرتين يجب تقديم طاقة الى الجزيء ونعدها طاقة موجبة وعند تكون رابطة تنطلق طاقة نعدها طاقة سالبة وتكون طاقة التكون مساوية لطاقة التفكك بالقيمة المطلقة 
مثال احسب تغبر الانتالبية للتفاعل 

استنادا الى جدول الطاقات الرابطية 
الرابطة
H-H
Cl-Cl
Cl-H
كاقة الرابطة كيلوجول 
436
243
431​الحل 
أ- تفكك الجزيئات الى ذرات غازية 
(1)

= ط (H-H) + ط( Cl-Cl)= 436+243=679 كيلو جول 
ب – تكون 2 مول من HCl 
(2)
= -2 ط (HCl)= -2 × 431 = - 862 كيلو جول 
(1)+(2) 
واستناد لقانون هس 
= + =679-862=183 كيلو جول 
ملاحظة لحساب حرارة التفاعل او تغير الانتالبية يجب معرفة طاقات جميعالروابط في المركبات المعتبرة بحيث يمكن ان نكتب :
تغير الانتالبية المرافق لتفاعل = مجموع طاقات الروابط للطرف الاول – مجموع طاقات الروابط للطرف الثاني 
اذن 
= ] ط (H-H) + ط( Cl-Cl)[- 2ط( H-Cl)
المبدا الثاني في الترموديناميك 
يهتم المبدأ الثاني في الترموديناميك بمسالة تحويل العمل الى حرارة وبالعكس وهو ليس نتيجة للمبدا الاول وامنا هو مبدا من مبادئ الطبيعة قائم بذاته ويبين ان جميع التحولات التي تحدث بالطبيعة تلقائيا دون تدخل عامل حارجي هي تحولات غير عكوسة .
ويعرف التحول التلقائي بانه التحول الذي يحدث بطريقة تجعلمن غير الممكن في نهاية التحول ارجاع الجملة الى الحالة الاولية دوت احداث أي تغير في أي جزء من العالم المحيط بالجملة .
وامثلة التحولات الطبيعية اللاعكوسة كثيرة منها انتقال الحرارة منجسم ساخن الى جسم لبرد , انتقال غاز من مكان ضغطه مرتفع الى اخر ضعطه اخفض ... امتزاج غازين خاملين غير متشابهين . امتزاج الماء مع الكحول .... الخ
تطبيق 1:
يسمح قانون هس بحساب حرارة التغاعلات صعبة القياس 
مثال : مركب B يتكون مباشرة من مركب A او عبر ثلاث مراحل هي (1) (2) (3) يكون 
= + + 
يمكننا في اغلب الاحيلن حساب انتالبية التكون المعيارية لمركب ابتداء من عناصره الاولية ويكون هذا الحساب ممكنا اذا عرفنا انتالبية احتراق هذا المركب وانتالبية احتراق العناصر المكونة له كما في المثال التالي 
مثال احسب تغير الانتالبية المرافق لتكوين ثنائي كبريت الكربون 
=؟ 
=- 1107.7 كيلوجول (1)
=-393.5 كيلوجول (2)
=- كيلوجول 293.4 (3)
يجب ترتيب المعادلات بحيث اذا جمعت نتجة المعادلة المطلوبة حساب تغير انتالبيتها 
نعكس المعادلة (1) ونضاعف المعادلة (


----------



## محمد الاكرم (20 يناير 2010)

السلام
محاولة لأجل ابنتي 
http://www.reefnet.gov.sy/education/forum/uploads/THERMODEN.doc
http://www.reefnet.gov.sy/education/forum/uploads/math-22.doc
http://www.chalkbored.com/lessons/chemistry-12/hess-law.ppt
http://umtice.univ-lemans.fr/mod/resource/view.php?id=374
http://web.inc.bme.hu/csonka/csg/oktat/francia/chimgen/1er_princip/premier_princip_hess.htm
http://www.transtutors.com/chemistry-homework-help/chemical-thermodynamics/enthalpy.aspx
http://www.saskschools.ca/curr_*******/chem30_05/1_energy/energy2_4.htm
http://www.learnchem.net/tutorials/spont.shtml
وفقك الله


----------



## صالح81 (22 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## شيرمان (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## القوي بالله (16 مارس 2011)

قانون هس: الحاصل الحراري يظل ثابت سواء تم التفاعل علي خطوة واحدة اوعدة خطوات


----------

